# Are you a pro keeper ?



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Simple question really and there can only be one of two answers *yes *or *no.
*
A pro keeper is a keeper of animals that is, of course, both knowledgeable and passionate about the animals they keep. Something that I know a majority of forum members are. Regardless of arguments or personal feelings, you cannot hide knowledge or passion.

A pro keeper is motivated and not apathetic about their hobby or their right to keep any animals.

A pro keeper will fight to keep their animals. How many times have the words "They will take my animals from me over my dead body." been used here ... that is part of being a pro keeper.
Many keepers here signed up to support the pro keepers lobby which is really what this thread is about. The Lobby is looking for people to offer their expertise and time in an effort to reduce the apathy that surrounds the hobby and its probable future.

I have certainly signed up for it because I worry about the powers that be and what is to become of my collection that I have put 9 years of effort, money and love into and I am not prepared to lose it.

Steve Found.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I voted yes, not sure about the "over my dead body" bit mind, over my seriously wounded (stable but not critical) body" maybe :crazy:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you need to post the link up mate, I made a thread about this a while ago and was a bit dissapointed with the response, I think you need to clarify pro a bit better not meaning to pick faults at all, but before some people mistook pro as meaning proffesional when it means pro as in rather than anti.

If you feel you are new to the hobby and dont know as much as some of the very knowledgable people here, im still a beginner but I feel passionately about it and have signed so, even if you have only been keeping a few months then your signature still matters.

I hope you dont mind me putting in my two pennies worth?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Not in the slightest Si... discussion is good and what it's all about 

The link is Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im pleased to see how many people have signed now, Rory was struggling to get signatures to start with but now theres loads


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

As well as signing though, the lobby is looking for people with any of the following skills or interests...

*Public Relations, Marketing, Promotions, Research, Liasion, Advertising, Design, Project Management, Politics, Legislation, Editorial

*It is not run by any one person in particular, the idea is to build a team of pro keepers ( as Si says pro as in "for" not "against" ) and if you would like to get involved you can look here :

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I voted yes, not sure about the "over my dead body" bit mind, over my seriously wounded (stable but not critical) body" maybe :crazy:


Class :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Pro all the way.......why can't people see that it is slipping away, slowly.


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

oops i said no before i read what you classed as a pro, i thought you ment like a proffessional as in like a shop keeper or someone who makes a living out of it lol, yeah pro all the way: victory:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

millar said:


> oops i said no before i read what you classed as a pro, i thought you ment like a proffessional as in like a shop keeper or someone who makes a living out of it lol, yeah pro all the way: victory:


I'll let you off as long as you go and read the website and have a think about it millar


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

ur being a bossy one today steve...all that knowledge is getting to your head!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> ur being a bossy one today steve...all that knowledge is getting to your head!


I'll get my coat.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol nooo stay...ur knowledge is goodness for all 

ur the boss ok?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

mmm not sure about pro lobby bit, as i have always been extremely skeptical about reptile political organisations and there agenda, for a number of reasons, but i would however vote for steve for prime minister does that count, you know me steve, i am an old skeptic, probably to old to change, you and me seen way to much crap spoken on certain forums lol


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

leptophis said:


> mmm not sure about pro lobby bit, as i have always been extremely skeptical about reptile political organisations and there agenda, for a number of reasons, but i would however vote for steve for prime minister does that count, you know me steve, i am an old skeptic, probably to old to change, you and me seen way to much crap spoken on certain forums lol


What you do for this hobby is fantastic bud... just look at all the posts about your shop


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i put no... i am mearly a corn snake hobbyist that gets by.. nothing special.
although 17 people so far think they are and only 5 said no?? interesting


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok i totally read it wrong lol..
i thought it was pro as in 'fessional DOH


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

my bad Nige... should have made it clear what 'pro' meant from the start.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ratboy said:


> my bad Nige... should have made it clear what 'pro' meant from the start.


lol, well i guess it might help if i read stuff properly.. i see a long thread and skim lol...


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i think the point is keepers who care enough to research, care enough not to treat all reptiles the same in husbandry, humble enough to learn and ask questions, care about our natural world and conservation, to constantly push the boundaries of our hobby, and learn more and more about the animals we profess are a passion of our lives, to aid and help people who have problems,


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> i think the point is keepers who care enough to research, care enough not to treat all reptiles the same in husbandry, humble enough to learn and ask questions, care about our natural world and conservation, to constantly push the boundaries of our hobby, and learn more and more about the animals we profess are a passion of our lives, to aid and help people who have problems,


absolutely... for me this goes for all the species i keep though, how can you NOT be pro - when the flip side is being either apathetic, or anti

its coming down to a few choices really..

pro keeping (i am FOR keeping)

apthetic keeping. (i'm too much of a damp fart to really care enough to bother about it)

anti keeping (animals are better off dead than in glass coffins)

lol, can you guess what my position is on this?

Nerys


----------

